# 2nd Annual Spring Roll Out Rally, May 16th, 2008, Northern Illinois



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Okay guys, now that the OB has been safely tucked in for a long winters nap, lets look forward to spring and getting back out camping. As Memorial Day weekend is the typical kickoff of summer (and the camping season for us), how about getting out before then to blow the dust off of our OB's (and SOB's). How does the weekend of May 17th and 18th sound? Where should we go this time? Last year we had a great time at Starved Rock State Park. Should we plan on going back there? I am wide open for any other location suggestions. So...How about it???? 2nd Annual Spring Roll Out Rally?

*See post number 29 for reservation information!!*


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Were in. I still have to winterize the tt.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

possibly.... i guess its time to get the calender out and start planning.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

It depends on how far from my home and if Grunt0311 can attend. I might be able to haul the Outback there earlier and leave it there. Then, I might be able to attend the other Rally in early June.


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

We are interested, we do need to check our geocaching calendar.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

wiracer24 said:


> We are interested, we do need to check our geocaching calendar.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We will mark it on our calender. How about some place around Galena, ILL? Haven't been in that area for years. Just a thought.

Larry


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> How about some place around Galena, ILL?


Galena is a beautiful town.

Galena Chamber of Commerce

Place Campgrounds

What does everyone think??


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> How about some place around Galena, ILL?


Galena is a beautiful town.

Galena Chamber of Commerce

Place Campgrounds

What does everyone think??
[/quote]
How about Mississippi Palisades http://dnr.state.il.us/Lands/Landmgt/PARKS/R1/PALISADE.HTM . It is only 25 miles south of Galena right on the River? It has 240 sites and looks interesting. I have been in the area before, but have not camped at this place, but is a beautiful area.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> How about Mississippi Palisades.


We camped at this facility a few years back. As I remember, we had a great time at a relatively empty park. By going back to a IL DNR campground, we will need to have all of our reservations turned in at the same time by 1/1/2008 to be placed in a group like last year.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris the weekend of the 5/25 is the best for us but i can always pull a trade a work. Lets set a date


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Chris.
We have not made plans that far out so set the date that works for the group we should be good with almost any date. Mississippi Palisades or starved Rock either should be good. it was fun last spring and should be better this year with us knowing more of the group. I called Stan and he did not get back to me yet. ......Angelo.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

out4fun said:


> Hi Chris.
> We have not made plans that far out so set the date that works for the group we should be good with almost any date. Mississippi Palisades or starved Rock either should be good. it was fun last spring and should be better this year with us knowing more of the group. I called Stan and he did not get back to me yet. ......Angelo.....


Angelo/Chris

We're on for that weekend...be good to try Mississippi Palisades, but we're in for either ... just let us know.

Angelo: Got your messages, but we're down in Aruba till next Sunday. I'll call you when I get home. You can email me at [email protected] too, i'm checking there everyday.

Stan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Stan said:


> we're down in Aruba till next Sunday.


Gee, must be nice. Let me give you a hint of what you are missing, high temps in the mid 20's and a prediction of up to one inch of ice to fall over the far west suburbs of Chicago (ie, Rockford).

I like the idea of having a summer camping season kick-off rally, prior to the official kick-off of the camping season, being Memorial weekend. More to come soon.....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Okay, the dates will be Friday, May 16th to Sunday, May 18th. It sounds like the area around Galena Illinois sounds like it has gathered the most votes so far. It looks like we have three choices for a campground:

1st: Palace Campground
2nd: Seven Eagle RV Resort & Campgrounds
3rd: Mississippi Palisades State Park

The only thing about the state park is that they don't take reservations. I'm sure that we will be early enough in the season that it shouldn't make a difference. I'm sure that if I called either of the other two campgrounds, they would block a few sites for us for a few weeks for us to all make our reservations. What do you guys think, will one of those parks do for this years rally?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

count us in, will just have to pull a trade


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Chris

Check your inbox

Angelo


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

out4fun said:


> Check your inbox


Additional campgrounds in the area: Thompson Causeway


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello all,

Rita here, Angelo's wife logging in to give my 2 cents to this thread.

Ang and I have been to Galena a couple of times without the ankle biter for some R&R. It is beautiful and the history is literally palpable. There are tons of things to do in Galena and surrounding Galena. The web site I use to plan our trips is:

http://www.galena.org/

We've taken the trolley tour and the Ghost tour which were fun and interesting. We've also rented canoes from Fever River, which was a great way to enjoy some of the wildlife and ecosystem of the Galena & Mississippi river. Lot's of restaurants in town, something for everyone, and shops to poke around in as well.

It is also a skip and a jump from Dubuque Iowa which also has lot's of things to do.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I also like the idea of sticking closer to the Galena area. There are tons of things to do in Galena, including simply walking through this historic town. Should I call The Palace Campgrounds to see if they would block off a few sites for us? I will be out of town until Monday, but with a consensus, I could call them on Tuesday.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I also like the idea of sticking closer to the Galena area. There are tons of things to do in Galena, including simply walking through this historic town. Should I call The Palace Campgrounds to see if they would block off a few sites for us? I will be out of town until Monday, but with a consensus, I could call them on Tuesday.


count us in.They just changed the reservation thing on the State Park. We were planning on coming up early and/or staying later, so let us know about rservations. It's been years since we been to Galeana, Last time we had the popup in tow. BTW The picture in the heading of the camper is mine as we camped one of the first times at Athen State Park in Missouri. See you all later.

Larry


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> Should I call The Palace Campgrounds to see if they would block off a few sites for us?


count us in.[/quote]

I am kind of wondering if there is enough interest in doing this rally? Should I call the Palace Campgrounds to see if they will block some sites for us?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris, u can count us in,

and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO U AND YOUR FAMILY!!!!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris,

Count us in we're interested and will go anywhere the group ultimately decides!

It being the week of Christmas people may be logging in less often!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Okay guys, as it seems that there is still interest in having this rally and it seems like nobody really cares where we go, I will contact the Palace campgrounds as they are the closest to Galena to see if they will be willing to accommodate us. I'll let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

hey Chris nice new sig, I did'nt notice it before


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

RESERVATION INFORMATION:

The place: Palace Campground in Galena Illinois
The dates: May 16th to May 18th, 2008

It's time to make your reservations. I contacted the Palace Campground in Galena and they said that they could hold a hand full of sites until 1/31/2008. The sites that they are holding for us are 42 - 46 and 64 - 68. Sites 42 - 46 have electric, water, and sewer, while sites 64 - 68 have electric and water. If we start to run our of either type of site, we will add more as needed. Probably the easiest way to make a reservation would be to use the online form located on their website. Just be sure to note in the area for comments, that you will be joining the Outbackers rally group and they will send you information regarding sending them the deposit. You may also phone in your reservation to them @ (815) 777-2466 if you would like. Please be sure to add your name to the list below after you make your reservation.

H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #?
Lmbevard - Site #?
Stan - Site #?
RAYASFAM - Site #?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris, and others, I sent in the email to palace campground waiting to hear from them with a confirmation. I saw u guys got six inches in Rockford. Have the boys been out sleeding? Anyway hope u had a good holiday.

mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

DATES???


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I copied this from a previous post on the thread? I saw u had some difficulties, We wish u the best hope all is well

Okay, the dates will be Friday, May 16th to Sunday, May 18th. It sounds like the area around Galena Illinois sounds like it has gathered the most votes so far. It looks like we have three choices for a campground:

1st: Palace Campground
2nd: Seven Eagle RV Resort & Campgrounds
3rd: Mississippi Palisades State Park

The only thing about the state park is that they don't take reservations. I'm sure that we will be early enough in the season that it shouldn't make a difference. I'm sure that if I called either of the other two campgrounds, they would block a few sites for us for a few weeks for us to all make our reservations. What do you guys think, will one of those parks do for this years rally?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just sent in my reservation. We plan on coming up on Thursday night and staying thru Monday. Hope to see all of you there.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> I saw u guys got six inches in Rockford. Have the boys been out sledding?


Yes, the boys love the snow. It was the wet heavy type of snow. It made for a busy day at the firehouse yesterday with all of the snow removal related cardiac and back pain medical calls. On Friday, the boys and I made a snowman, and just in case the "snowman became unruly" we made a snow fort to protect the boys from him.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris

Sent you and Angelo a private message, since I couldn't find a thread on the Rally.

I sent an online reservation tonite, so I'll let you know what I hear back

Looking forward to seeing y'all

Stan


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Stan and Deb looking forward to seeing u


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi, everyone!

Dave and Kristi and I look forward to joining you in May. We can't wait! I will be doing our reservation online and I will post our site when we get it.

Sue


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

A quick list of those attending so far:

H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #?
Lmbevard - Site #?
Stan - Site #?
RAYASFAM - Site #?
out4fun - Site #?


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi All,

Count us in....I'll try and reserve a site today or tomorrow!

Rita


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

out4fun said:


> Count us in....


Counted!!


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

I just got an email saying that we are "tentatively" on site 43.

Sue


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #?
Lmbevard - Site #?
Stan - Site #?
RAYASFAM - Site #43
out4fun - Site #?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

chris, i recieved the following info regarding a site#:

We don't usually assign site numbers to individual group members. When they come in to register we tell them the sites that your group has reserved and they can set up in any of the site open. We have found in the past when we did assign sites numbers they seldom went in the one assigned.

Any ideas why i got this and u got a site #?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm not sure, I'll check on it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I'm not sure, I'll check on it.


Chris

I mailed my $30 deposit the other day and ask them to email me the site # assigned..so far nothing from them

Stan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Stan said:


> ..so far nothing from them


As this is their off season, I'm sure that communications will take a bit longer then normal. I have sent them an email with the questions that were posted above and I'll let you all know the outcome ASAP.

There's still room for anyone thinking of joining in on the fun!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I was hoping to join you but I just checked and it is 386.87 miles from my home and 6 hours and 27 minutes, which I'm sure is conservative considering that I have to come through Chicago to get there. I guess we won't be joining in on the fun!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

nonny said:


> I was hoping to join you but I just checked and it is 386.87 miles from my home and 6 hours and 27 minutes, which I'm sure is conservative considering that I have to come through Chicago to get there. I guess we won't be joining in on the fun!


Thats to bad, but we do look forward to see you at the Factory Rally though. Have there been any more thoughts on having the Michigan Rally in the UP this year?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> I was hoping to join you but I just checked and it is 386.87 miles from my home and 6 hours and 27 minutes, which I'm sure is conservative considering that I have to come through Chicago to get there. I guess we won't be joining in on the fun!


Thats to bad, but we do look forward to see you at the Factory Rally though. Have there been any more thoughts on having the Michigan Rally in the UP this year?
[/quote]

Just emailed my kids about that and indicated I'd start that thread later in January. The holidays were spent either ill or very busy and I return to work tomorrow. I'm sure I'll be busy catching up for a bit, then I'll jump on that. I'm so glad you remembered!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I'm not sure, I'll check on it.


Here is an excerpt from the email that I received from them:

"Five members of your group have contacted me including
yourself requesting full hook-up sites. I have them
in sites 41-45. What I did tell them is when members of your group
arrive we normally tell them the site numbers that are
reserved for their group and let them pick within
those numbers where they would like to set up."

Stan: Did you hear back from them yet?


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I'm not sure, I'll check on it.


Here is an excerpt from the email that I received from them:

"Five members of your group have contacted me including
yourself requesting full hook-up sites. I have them
in sites 41-45. What I did tell them is when members of your group
arrive we normally tell them the site numbers that are
reserved for their group and let them pick within
those numbers where they would like to set up."

Stan: Did you hear back from them yet?
[/quote]

Chris

Got an email from them yesterday they have us at site 41. Only 4 more months!!!!!!!!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Stan said:


> Got an email from them yesterday they have us at site 41. Only 4 more months!!!!!!!!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEE


H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #?
Lmbevard - Site #?
Stan - Site #41
RAYASFAM - Site #43
out4fun - Site #?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Got an email from them yesterday they have us at site 41. Only 4 more months!!!!!!!!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEE


H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #?
Lmbevard - Site #?
Stan - Site #41
RAYASFAM - Site #43
out4fun - Site #?
[/quote]
I must be either 42 or 45 since I wanted a full hook up too. Looking forward to see you all again. Yesterday got up to 50 and was ready to wash and wax the camper but instead I worked 12 hours. Oh well.

Larry


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We are going to try to make it, but it depends on my better half's schedule. It is close to home (Iowa City-2 hours away). This would be our first rally and looking forward to it! I'll have to let you know.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Chasn said:


> We are going to try to make it, but it depends on my better half's schedule. It is close to home (Iowa City-2 hours away). This would be our first rally and looking forward to it! I'll have to let you know.


That sounds great, keep us updated if you make reservations.

REMINDER TO ALL, the group of sites that are being held for us are only being held until January 31st.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> We are going to try to make it, but it depends on my better half's schedule. It is close to home (Iowa City-2 hours away). This would be our first rally and looking forward to it! I'll have to let you know.


That sounds great, keep us updated if you make reservations.

REMINDER TO ALL, the group of sites that are being held for us are only being held until January 31st.
[/quote]

Talked to the wife and she said she would try to get those days off. I'll keep the Jan date in mind and let you know. Ain't nothin' like packin' to go Outbackn'!
Ken


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

Count us in, I just emailed our registration in. I will let you know when I get a site.
Looking forward to spring. See you then.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

wiracer24 said:


> Count us in, I just emailed our registration in. I will let you know when I get a site.
> Looking forward to spring. See you then.


H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #42?
Lmbevard - Site #45?
Stan - Site #41
RAYASFAM - Site #43
out4fun - Site #?
wiracer24 - Site#64
Scoutr2 - Site #40


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

We are on site 64 and am sending in our deposit on Monday.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

as a previous poster related we are in either 42 or 45 havent heard. looking forward to it


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, decision made...we'll be there! We are sending in our deposit today. We are only going to make it Sat noonish to Sun afternoon. Hope to get in on some beer drinking...um, I mean family fun







See you there!
Ken and Tara


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Updated list of attendees:

H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #42?
Lmbevard - Site #45?
Stan - Site #41
RAYASFAM - Site #43
out4fun - Site #?
wiracer24 - Site#64
Scoutr2 - Site #40 
Chasn'Racin - Site #?


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Updated list of attendees:
> 
> H2oSprayer - Site #44
> Mike - Site #42?
> ...


We're going to have to cancel, Just found out that our daughter-in-law's college graduation is in Boston that same weekend.







We'll see ya'll at the Indiana Dunes in July...if not befoe.

Stan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Stan said:


> We're going to have to cancel, Just found out that our daughter-in-law's college graduation is in Boston that same weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the graduation of your daughter-in-law.

Updated list:
H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #42?
Lmbevard - Site #45?
RAYASFAM - Site #43
out4fun - Site #?
wiracer24 - Site#64
Scoutr2 - Site #40 
Chasn'Racin - Site #?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Just a few long weeks away. Should we start some planning? Maybe a meet and greet campfire Friday night and a potluck dinner on Saturday?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

sounds great !!.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You guys must have ESP. I was just getting ready to send a message to H2O and decided to check here first, to see if there were any recent posts. Having never been to a Rally before, I'm not sure what to expect. So I have a few questions:

> What time do most folks arrive? We have a 3 hour drive and won't be able to leave much before 5:00. If all goes well, we'd be there by 8:00. Then supper.

> I can bring some nice oak firewood, but I hate to haul a bunch of wood that far, then not need it and haul it back if both evenings are spent at some "community" place. I'd be happy to make a contribution to camp-wide campfires, though.

> Sounds like a potluck is in the wind for Saturday night. Would you like me to bake a couple cobblers in my Dutch Ovens for a dessert? (Apple-Blueberry Cobbler and perhaps a Black Forest Cobbler)

> I usually carry a bocce ball set and our "Ladder Ball" game, if there's a need for Saturday activities. But I'll go with the flow.

Can't wait for that weekend. It will be great to finally meet the real, live people whose names I see here on a regular basis. Some of you seem like old friends - and we've never even met!

Unfortunately. we're not going to be able to get out camping until the weekend before the Rally. Gotta do that, though. I don't want to drive to Galena and discover something major left behind or find a problem with the Outback. Everything came back to life just fine a couple weeks ago, when I de-winterized and got it ready to go. But it's never a sure thing until you start camping and using everything.

FOUR WEEKS!

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to cancel for the trip also. With the cost of fuel and because we have had to get our van fixed and move our kids back into our house, we're not going to have the money for the trip. Have fun for us up there.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Larry, but I sure can understand. Just a few days away, should we start planing a potluck? Saturday would probably be the best night. Any thoughts?

Updated list:
H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #42?
RAYASFAM - Site #43
out4fun - Site #?
wiracer24 - Site#64
Scoutr2 - Site #40
Chasn'Racin - Site #?


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Potluck sounds fine to us. I could bring some sloppy joes, if that's ok.

Sue & Dave Rayas


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i can do chkn tortilla stew/soup again- We are really looking forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> You guys must have ESP. I was just getting ready to send a message to H2O and decided to check here first, to see if there were any recent posts. Having never been to a Rally before, I'm not sure what to expect. So I have a few questions:
> 
> > What time do most folks arrive? We have a 3 hour drive and won't be able to leave much before 5:00. If all goes well, we'd be there by 8:00. Then supper.
> 
> ...


mike,

We like to play those games it will be a good time, i also have a little bit of a sweet tooth and cobbler would be great!!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Cobbler it is, then! And we'll also contribute to the main courses with Italian Beef sandwiches. Sherry discovered a wonderfully zesty crock-pot recipe.

The games stay loaded in the trailer, so we'll bring them along, as well.

The anticipation is ratcheting up! Can't wait to meet all of you good folks. You already seem like old friends.

See all of you in about a week and a half!

Mike


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Only a few more days! We are really looking forward to meeting more Outbackers. We should be there by Sat noon-2pm time. Just look for the Outback







I'll try to come up with a veggie for the potluck. Whoopie...campin' season is here!
Ken and Tara


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is the menu that we have for the potluck so far:

H2oSprayer - Chips & Dips, potato salad and maybe some brownies
Mike - Chicken tortilla stew/soup 
RAYASFAM - Sloppy Joes
Scoutr2 - Italian Beef sandwiches and Dutch Oven desserts

Boy am I getting hungry looking at the list. We can wait. The boys just found out yesterday that we are going camping next weekend. We brought the camper home yesterday to de-winterize and clean it. That is a sure sign around here that it is nearly summer. The only sort of bummer yesterday, is that when I was pulling the camper out of the storage lot, I could hear a ticking at low speed while driving next to some storage buildings. I though, no biggie, it's probably just a rock in the tire that will kick out as we pick up speed. Jump ahead a few hours, we are home washing the camper, I spray the tire and I can hear bubbling. A quick look and I find a large nail sticking out of the tread. Thank goodness it was not the new tire that I put on last fall after our blowout on the highway. And the better news? I had already called my tire dealer last week to order in three new tires. One extra beer in the driveway yesterday changing the flat tire and we were good to go. Tire shop on Wednesday to get the other tires changed and off to Galena on Friday. WE CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey guys
We hate to have to do this, but we are going to have to cancel for this weekend. Some unavoidable things have come up. We are sorry to miss camping with all of you. Hopefully we can catch you the next time.

Sue & Dave Rayas


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

And then there were 4...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

RAYASFAM said:


> Hey guys
> We hate to have to do this, but we are going to have to cancel for this weekend. Some unavoidable things have come up. We are sorry to miss camping with all of you. Hopefully we can catch you the next time.
> 
> Sue & Dave Rayas


Sorry to hear, hope that all is well.

Updated camping list:
H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #42?
out4fun - Site #?
wiracer24 - Site#64
Scoutr2 - Site #40
Chasn'Racin - Site #?

Updated potluck list:
H2oSprayer - Chips & Dips, potato salad and maybe some brownies
Mike - Chicken tortilla stew/soup 
Scoutr2 - Italian Beef sandwiches and Dutch Oven desserts


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We'll pick up the veggies (gotta have something good for you out there!) and the sloppy joes. Making me hungry already!
Ken


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Updated Lists:

Updated camping list:
H2oSprayer - Site #44
Mike - Site #42?
out4fun - Site #?
wiracer24 - Site#64
Scoutr2 - Site #40
Chasn'Racin - Site #?

Updated potluck list:
H2oSprayer - Chips & Dips, potato salad and brownies
Mike - Chicken tortilla stew/soup
Scoutr2 - Italian Beef sandwiches and Dutch Oven desserts
Chasn'Racin - Veggies and Sloppy Joes


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We had a great weekend for this rally. For the most part, the weather cooperated with us. Although, I thought that the potluck was going to be a bit soggy, the sprinkles stopped (after we set up dining canopy, of course) and we had a great time. All of the food was wonderful. It sure was great to see some of our Outbacker friends and meet some new friends as well. It sure is great when you have a face to put with a screen name. We look forward to the 3rd annual roll out rally for next year. And what the heck, maybe we can even plan something for this fall as well.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for everything you did planning this rally. We really had a great time meeting new friends and enjoying a great meal. Thanks and look forward to the next one.
Ken and Tara


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have to agree with Ken and Chris. It was a really fun weekend at the rally. There were only five families, but it was sure great to put faces and personalities with the names I see here in this forum. We had a lot of great conversation around the campfire, a lot of good food at the potluck (gotta apologize for the "zesty" italian beef - Sherry discovered too late - that the peppers she picked up at the store did NOT say "mild"), and we forged some new friendships.

I'm all for a Fall Rally. I spoke briefly about this with Chris, Angelo, and Ken, before we left on Sunday, and September is probably the best month (after school starts, everyone's vacations are over and the schedules have setteled back into some normalcy). The questions are "where" and what exact dates.

Let me be the first to throw out a suggestion. Two of our favorite places are Jubilee College State Park (about 20 miles west of Peoria) and Comlara County Park (near Bloomington, IL - right on Evergreen Lake). They are both very nice places, with large, spacious sites, but are electric-only campgrounds. But hey - that's what we do most of the time, anyway. The only times we get full hookups is when we are traveling across country on vacation.

Should I start a new thread to start planning the next rally? If so, I can volunteer to take the lead on getting things organized. That way, we can get reservations made and plans underway for the fall. (However, Illinois state parks aren't real good about reservations. Comlara will take reservations over the phone. Here's a link to: Comlara Park)

The map of the campground is hard to find on their website, so here it is: Comlara Park Campground Map

What say you folks?

Mike


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We also really enjoyed our trip. It was great to talk to everyone and rekindle old friendships. Looking forward to seeing some of u at the factory rally. Not sure about Sept. we will have to play it by ear as we are going all over this summer.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We also wanted to thank Chris and his family for organizing, another great time, thanks Chris


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Sure wish we could have been there,







but just didn't have the money this year. Missed you all, but we did camp for 5 days at our favorite campground at Athens Missouri. Nobody there for most of the time except Karen, me and the cat. Even the cat enjoyed himself. We did a lot of bird watching. Didn't figure out what all of them were but it was fun anyway. We'll try to come to one in the fall if possible. Glad you all enjoyed your self.









Larry and Karen


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Missed you all, but we did camp for 5 days at our favorite campground at Athens Missouri.


I'm happy that you were able to get out and enjoy your Outback. Heck, there's always next year (and maybe even this fall).


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

:Glad to hear you had a good time. Sorry to have missed you all.







When I made reservations, my son didnt have a girlfriend.







Then came prom. My wife had to be home for that. I was still planning to attend myself, but work got in the way.







I was still trying to make it on thursday night. Friday came with the realization that it just wasnt meant to be.







I was really looking forward to meeting all, being a Scoutmaster and having a son going to West Point gave me some things to discuss. I guess it will have to wait until next time.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

wiracer24 said:


> I guess it will have to wait until next time.


I was wondering what happened as the campground still had your reservation listed in their book. I glad that everything is well with you and your family. I even had me new Garmin Colorado 400t loaded with a bunch of local Geocaches. Keep your eyes open for the 3rd annual Spring Roll Out Rally for next year. There was also some talk about trying to get something going for late summer.


----------

